# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2015



## beachboy30 (31 Jul 2015 às 11:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> 2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## beachboy30 (31 Jul 2015 às 11:36)

Bons dias .

Bem, olhando aos principais modelos, e depois deste episódio mais fresco de ontem e hoje, o AA vai continuar bastante a oeste da P.I., mas na sua posição que lhe dá o nome, e estendendo-se em crista até cá. Um verão perfeitamente "tuga" portanto, com muita nortada à mistura, nada a fazer... Interior e Algarve mais quentes. Mesmo olhando mais para a frente, só se vê o AA estacionado na zona dos Açores, sem mostras de se se querer aproximar mais da P.I.. É um facto que durante 2 meses e meio tivemos o AA praticamente na sua zona de bloqueio, a NW/N da P.I., a injetar correntes de NE/E por cá, muito secas e quentes, agora já não quer nada connosco . Julho acaba com Agosto a entrar na mesma toada.

Por outro lado, interessante também verificar a primeira grande depressão dos últimos tempos a cavar bastante para valores muito interessantes para a altura do ano em que estamos, no Atlântico norte, algures entre as ilhas britânicas e a Islândia, a partir de Domingo.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 08:10)

Um "outlook" de médio prazo para o mês de Agosto

Da AEMET (publicado ontem)
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf

Do IPMA (este já publicado há uma semana)
http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_2707.2308_2015.pdf


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2015 às 19:20)

Valores de CAPE elevados para amanhã no Algarve. Há medida que vai aproximando o final da tarde a Humidade relativa vai subindo.
Será que poderá haver trovoada?

Domingo no Algarve e Segunda no Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 19:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Valores de CAPE elevados para amanhã no Algarve. Há medida que vai aproximando o final da tarde a Humidade relativa vai subindo.
> Será que poderá haver trovoada?
> Domingo no Algarve e Segunda no Algarve e Alentejo.



Não. Tens que olhar para outros dados, já foi explicado milhões de vezes que o CAPE não é tudo.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2015 às 19:39)

Vince disse:


> Não. Tens que olhar para outros dados, já foi explicado milhões de vezes que o CAPE não é tudo.


A existência de humidade mais elevada no Sul em relação ao Norte do País, já significa alguma coisa???

Ainda para mais, se for zonas onde existem uma humidade mais elevada como em rios favorece a formação de nuvens.

Imagens para comprovar


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> A
> 
> Imagens para comprovar



Já é um progresso olhares para cartas de humidade aos 700hPa.
Mas não, não será suficiente,


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

Vince disse:


> Já é um progresso olhares para cartas de humidade aos 700hPa.
> Mas não, não será suficiente,



Relativamente à precipitação e à formação de uma célula convectiva é uma questão de sorte amanhã. Segunda-feira terá mais possibilidade para a formação de trovoadas visto que já existe precipitação.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2015 às 20:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> A existência de humidade mais elevada no Sul em relação ao Norte do País, já significa alguma coisa???



Podes fazer uma lista do que se tem que ver (não por esta ordem):

- Gradiente térmico nas várias camadas da atmosfera (há sobreposição? há muita diferença?)

- Ventos (força e direção) nas várias camadas da atmosfera;

- Humidade relativa nas várias camadas da atmosfera;

- CAPE/LI;

- Orografia e insolação;

Provavelmente estou a esquecer-me de algo. Às vezes dá para ficar confuso com a quantidade de informação (para novatos outra coisa seria de estranhar). Depois há as pequenas 'regras' relativas, entre outras, ao arrefecimento e aquecimento do ar saturado e não saturado.

Para fazeres uma previsão minimamente correta tens que ver tudo em conjunto. Se errares? Não és o primeiro nem serás o último.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Ago 2015 às 20:32)




----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Talvez talvez, aqueles 42ºC e 28ºC lado a lado em Lisboa é mesmo 8 ou 80


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:47)

46ºC para aqui, sim sim, até parece que já não sabemos como é o gfs nestas previsões de 1 semana nas temperaturas neste verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

Que interessa se existe o CAPE elevado, se a humidade aos 700hpa nem chega passa dos 40 %, é nem vale a pena dizer mais nada.

As noites tropicais estão de regresso, para uma semana que se prevê com mínimas na ordem dos 25ºC, lá mais para o meio/final da semana. A ISO 25ºC vai estar de regresso já a partir de 3ª/4ª feira, pelo menos, no Algarve.



Vince disse:


> Um "outlook" de médio prazo para o mês de Agosto
> 
> Da AEMET (publicado ontem)
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf
> ...



Esse "outlook" da AEMET prevê a continuação do calor no Sotavento Algarvio, até 15 de Agosto, sendo a anomalia entre 1ºC a 3ºC na 1ª semana de Agosto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 01:17)

A depressão que se dirige para o Reino Unido parece que vai cavar mais, até aos 980 hPa! Por enquanto aqui prevê-se uma extensão da depressão habitual a sudeste para sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 03:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Melhorou, já não é no vale do Sado. Nada mau 42ºC em V.Franca de Xira... 

Tirando aquela isotérmica dos 43ºC para cima, até não parece impossível, mas a experiência diz-nos que é preciso fazer uns descontos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 17:00)

A depressão que vai afetar o Reino Unido cava ainda mais de dia para dia! 978 hPa! Por aqui é tanto 8 como 80. Temos uma situação diferente hoje. O prolongamento da depressão no Norte de África continua para sudoeste mas em vez de trazer calor, traz chuva!! Além disso temos uma depressão a norte de Portugal no dia 7 que impede o prolongamento do AA para a Europa. Por isso ou temos chuva ou muito calor, é uma questão de acompanhar a situação. 

O IPMA não preve chuva para o dia 7, só para os dias 10 e 11


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2015 às 20:27)

Prolongamento para sudoeste da depressão no Norte de África ligeiramente interrompido pelo AA, pelo que a chuva já é menos provável. Ainda passam depressões pequenas a norte de Portugal mas as frentes dissipam rapidamente antes de chegar ao território. Enquanto isso uma nova situação de calor pode aparecer com a extensão do AA até à Europa e a depressão a encaixar como costume, formando uma nortada violenta. Após isso é incógnito, mas prevê-se mais calor.


----------



## james (4 Ago 2015 às 10:06)

Grande indefinição dos modelos a partir do dia 10 .

Sempre a mudar de saída em saída , ora  perspetiva uma corrente de leste com muito calor , ora perspetiva uma corrente de oeste com chuva .

Vendo os modelos , fico com a ideia que a nortada vai durar ate meio do mês , depois poderá haver uma mudança de padrão , ou muda para muito calor ou para tempo chuvoso .


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Ago 2015 às 08:38)

Os próximos dias trazem novidades pois, quer os modelos de médio e longo prazo como o IPMA estão a prever mudança de tempo. Afinal, alguma razão tinham os antigos que usavam estes primeiros dias de agosto para prever o tempo do próximo ano 
O que é irónico nesta previsão do IPMA é o céu limpo para dia 11, com a maior probabilidade de precipitação do período, enquanto há previsão de aguaceiros e aguaceiros fortes com 4% de probabilidade.


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2015 às 09:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Os próximos dias trazem novidades pois, quer os modelos de médio e longo prazo como o IPMA estão a prever mudança de tempo. Afinal, alguma razão tinham os antigos que usavam estes primeiros dias de agosto para prever o tempo do próximo ano
> O que é irónico nesta previsão do IPMA é o céu limpo para dia 11, com a maior probabilidade de precipitação do período, enquanto há previsão de aguaceiros e aguaceiros fortes com 4% de probabilidade.



Algoritmo automático... As previsões sem "intervenção humana" apresentam frequentemente esse comportamento.
Quanto ao tempo do próximo do próximo ano então como vai ser, baseado nos primeiros dias de Agosto? Sol o ano inteiro? Vá lá... o povo é sábio em muitas coisas mas há um limite para a crença popular


----------



## james (5 Ago 2015 às 10:06)

Sim  , se o tempo para o ano estiver relacionado com estes primeiros dias de agosto , estamos tramados porque vamos levar com mais um ano de seca .


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Ago 2015 às 10:18)

vitamos disse:


> Algoritmo automático... As previsões sem "intervenção humana" apresentam frequentemente esse comportamento.
> Quanto ao tempo do próximo do próximo ano então como vai ser, baseado nos primeiros dias de Agosto? Sol o ano inteiro? Vá lá... o povo é sábio em muitas coisas mas há um limite para a crença popular





james disse:


> Sim  , se o tempo para o ano estiver relacionado com estes primeiros dias de agosto , estamos tramados porque vamos levar com mais um ano de seca .



Infelizmente o meu dia-a-dia é demasiado agitado nestas alturas, mas sempre ouvi o meu avô referir o padrão que ocorria nestes dias e que guiava muitas decisões no ano seguinte. Sei que os tempos eram diferentes e havia tempo para entender essas "crenças" tradicionais, mas há sempre conhecimentos antigos que a modernidade ignora, apesar de não saber ao certo se há ou não uma base para tais conhecimentos.
Vitamos e James, sei que naqueles tempos não era pelo estado geral do tempo, mas sim como estava o tempo ao amanhecer, as variações do vento, como era o pôr-do-sol, as variações de temperatura durante a noite, etc. Infelizmente não tive tempo para conhecer todos os pormenores, pois o meu avô já faleceu há muitos anos, mas sempre soube que ele tinha razão na larga maioria das coisas, mesmo naquelas que os livros diziam o contrário.


----------



## flak (5 Ago 2015 às 10:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Infelizmente o meu dia-a-dia é demasiado agitado nestas alturas, mas sempre ouvi o meu avô referir o padrão que ocorria nestes dias e que guiava muitas decisões no ano seguinte. Sei que os tempos eram diferentes e havia tempo para entender essas "crenças" tradicionais, mas há sempre conhecimentos antigos que a modernidade ignora, apesar de não saber ao certo se há ou não uma base para tais conhecimentos.
> Vitamos e James, sei que naqueles tempos não era pelo estado geral do tempo, mas sim como estava o tempo ao amanhecer, as variações do vento, como era o pôr-do-sol, as variações de temperatura durante a noite, etc. Infelizmente não tive tempo para conhecer todos os pormenores, pois o meu avô já faleceu há muitos anos, mas sempre soube que ele tinha razão na larga maioria das coisas, mesmo naquelas que os livros diziam o contrário.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Infelizmente o meu dia-a-dia é demasiado agitado nestas alturas, mas sempre ouvi o meu avô referir o padrão que ocorria nestes dias e que guiava muitas decisões no ano seguinte. Sei que os tempos eram diferentes e havia tempo para entender essas "crenças" tradicionais, mas há sempre conhecimentos antigos que a modernidade ignora, apesar de não saber ao certo se há ou não uma base para tais conhecimentos.
> Vitamos e James, sei que naqueles tempos não era pelo estado geral do tempo, mas sim como estava o tempo ao amanhecer, as variações do vento, como era o pôr-do-sol, as variações de temperatura durante a noite, etc. Infelizmente não tive tempo para conhecer todos os pormenores, pois o meu avô já faleceu há muitos anos, mas sempre soube que ele tinha razão na larga maioria das coisas, mesmo naquelas que os livros diziam o contrário.



Digamos que a sabedoria popular não é ciência exacta. Eu aprendi a ver o inverno em Agosto e o verão em janeiro. Posso dizer o que espelha para o inverno são as inversões térmicas durante madrugada e manhã em Agosto. E para o verão é variação de calor e nuvens para o verão em janeiro. Posso dizer que devido a problemas de saúde não tenho acompanhado bem este mês de Agosto, mas pelo o que vejo tem havido bastantes nublinas e tem estado bastante fresco de  manhã, o que leva a entender termos para já um outono normal. Pois conta um provérbio popular que neblina na serra, cheia no rio. Atenção eu não sou adivinho nem profeta do tempo, tudo isto é só sabedoria popular que passou de boca em boca.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2015 às 18:10)

Boa tarde.

Já se fala de sazonais neste tópico...
Aquilo que me chamou a atenção estes dias, foi o anúncio de que o"El nino" este ano está forte ou ainda em intensificação, provavelmente sendo mais intenso do que em 1997, o ano em que o "El nino" atingiu a sua intensidade máxima até à data. 
É de recordar que, nesse ano em particular, o fim de verão e o outono foram particularmente severos na metade sul do país e em especial no Alentejo\Algarve.
Se assim for, será de esperar que o que resta do verão e  no outono possam fazer lembrar 1997 no que toca à precipitação.

Não sei que dados em concreto entram nas equações dos modelos meteorológicos, mas estas últimas semanas tem sido marcadas por muitas variações dos modelos saída após saída.
Para já teremos a acção de uma depressão de origem térmica no sul da Penísula, que no fim de semana injectará em toda a Península Ibérica ar com origem no norte de África, com _iso`s_ bem altas (24 na metade sul do país). No início da próxima semana esta depressão térmica vai posicionar-se bem no centro da Península, levando a uma entrada de ar marítimo no litoral e fazendo baixar a temperatura até dia 13 (para valores dentro do normal após um fim de semana muito quente).


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2015 às 18:42)

O "El Niño" está forte este ano, mas Portugal não é dos países mais afectados por este fenómeno, esse ano de 1997 foi muito quente senão mesmo o mais quente que há registo, é provável que o outono e o inverno venham a ser chuvosos. veremos


----------



## james (5 Ago 2015 às 19:25)

Se o " el nino " for mais intenso que em 97 , poderá ser problemático . 

O outono de 97 foi chuvoso em todo o pais  , mas  no Sul foi mesmo trágico , com episódios violentos de chuvas , como em Monchique e Ourique ( infelizmente , salvo erro , com 9 vitimas mortais ) .

Em Ourique , se não me engano em Garvao , ficou - me gravado na memoria e correram mundo as imagens da aldeia submersa com as 
Casas a desabar  como um baralho de cartas .


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

james disse:


> O outono de 97 foi chuvoso em todo o pais , mas no Sul foi mesmo trágico , com episódios violentos de chuvas , como em Monchique e Ourique ( infelizmente , salvo erro , com 9 vitimas mortais ) .



97 foi o desabamento na Ribeira Quente. 29 mortos. Pode ocorrer novamente isso. Ou então, o anticlone deambula entre o triângulo português (Madeira, Açores, Cont.) e a sua posição normal. Há opiniões discordantes:



> Um cartão-postal do inferno se desenha para o próximo verão. Ele mostra uma colossal mancha vermelha no Oceano Pacífico e representa, segundo as agências climáticas dos Estados Unidos e da Austrália, o fortalecimento do El Niño, o fenômeno que semeia seca, calor e tempestade planeta afora. Dizem as agências, pode ser o mais avassalador em 50 anos. Se estiverem certos, um super El Niño. A mancha vermelha sinaliza o aquecimento anormal da água do Oceano Pacífico, marca registrada do El Niño. *No Brasil, pesquisadores discordam e não acreditam que ganhará tanta potência. Mas o fato é que ele já está entre nós.*



http://oglobo.globo.com/sociedade/s...to-em-decadas-afetando-tambem-brasil-16998544


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

Tentem manter essa discussão mais focada em previsão sazonal no tópico apropriado! Obrigado!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2015 às 19:00)

WSI Europe Weather


----------



## manelmeteo (6 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

Gerofil disse:


> WSI Europe Weather


isto quer dizer que a precipitação vai ser por exemplo no alentejo 200% acima do normal?


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

manelmeteo disse:


> isto quer dizer que a precipitação vai ser por exemplo no alentejo 200% acima do normal?



Sim, mas não vale de muito. Sendo o normal para o mês de agosto cerca de 5 mm, e referindo-se a carta apresentada a um período de 15 dias (metade do mês), 200% do normal significa 5 mm em 15 dias.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

Boas,

Novo cavado à vista?


ECM







GFS







Ainda é muito cedo para especulações mas esta saída do GFS está bem interessante. Se o cavado se "desprendesse" e se deslocasse mais para SO dava uns bons dias de instabilidade sobre Portugal continental. Nesta coloca precipitação significativa apenas no Norte. É esperar para ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2015 às 23:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Novo cavado à vista?
> 
> ...


Reparei nisso mesmo agora quando vi a Temperatura a 850 hPa a cair a pico!

Edit: Até temos direito a uma frente!





E depois vem esta mixórdia menos provável


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2015 às 00:01)

GFS e o vale do Sado é um amor eterno...





IPMA prevê chuva para Domingo com 2% de probabilidade...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 03:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> GFS e o vale do Sado é um amor eterno...



Escaldante, até... 
Pensei que já estivesse curado, houve saídas em que deixou de se centrar nessa obsessão, embora continuando com devaneios quarentões.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Ago 2015 às 09:23)

Alguém consegue explicar porque o IPMA prevê chuva para domingo e nem o GFS nem a previsão do AEMET prevê chuva... Mas para além disso, a disparidade entre as temperaturas é também algo estranho, pois o GFS prevê uma máxima superior aos 34º e o IPMA fica-se pelos 27º...


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2015 às 09:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Alguém consegue explicar porque o IPMA prevê chuva para domingo e nem o GFS nem a previsão do AEMET prevê chuva... Mas para além disso, a disparidade entre as temperaturas é também algo estranho, pois o GFS prevê uma máxima superior aos 34º e o IPMA fica-se pelos 27º...



A previsão da AEMET já foi actualizada. A do IPMA ainda não, e a previsão desse dia ainda não tem mão humana, é apenas um output. Deverá actualizar brevemente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Ago 2015 às 09:53)

vitamos disse:


> A previsão da AEMET já foi actualizada. A do IPMA ainda não, e a previsão desse dia ainda não tem mão humana, é apenas um output. Deverá actualizar brevemente.



Vitamos tens razão, mas é estranho o facto do IPMA não ter a previsão para as próximas 72 horas realizada por um meteorologista, até porque é a prática habitual...


----------



## james (7 Ago 2015 às 10:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vitamos tens razão, mas é estranho o facto do IPMA não ter a previsão para as próximas 72 horas realizada por um meteorologista, até porque é a prática habitual...




Se calhar foram todos de ferias . . .


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2015 às 12:11)

O problema é que a alterarem a previsão o IPMA já vai tarde!! tem ai comunicação social a falar em chuva no pais todo para Domingo o que é mentira! Se chover será tudo muito localizado e apenas mais a sul! De resto será um dia bem quente...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 12:32)

Para Domingo teremos uma situação sinóptica propícia à ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos, que originarão aguaceiros e trovoadas.

*Previsão para domingo, 9.agosto.2015*

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao final da manhã. Condições favoráveis á ocorrência de aguaceiros na região Sul, estendendo-se às regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste no Algarve até final da manhã e do quadrante oeste nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro a partir do início da tarde.
Subida da temperatura mínima. Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul e no interior da região Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ricardo Tavares. INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA. _Atualizado a 6 de agosto de 2015 às 11:34 UTC_

Segundo o modelo GFS (mapa de HR aos 700 hPa), existirá humidade suficiente na atmosfera que, aliado à elevada insolação se traduzirá na irradiação terrestre de calor suficiente para fazer ascender massas de ar que, fruto da elevada humidade relativa, rapidamente levará à condensação e formação de nebulosidade. Aguaceiros e trovoadas, com possibilidade de queda de granizo, estendendo-se a instabilidade de sueste para nordeste, começando pelo litoral sul (talvez sem afectar o Algarve).

*NOTA: Esta é uma previsão feita a 48 horas e com base em modelos numéricos disponíveis neste momento.*

_



_


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 12:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Alguém consegue explicar porque o IPMA prevê chuva para domingo e nem o GFS nem a previsão do AEMET prevê chuva... Mas para além disso, a disparidade entre as temperaturas é também algo estranho, pois o GFS prevê uma máxima superior aos 34º e o IPMA fica-se pelos 27º...



Caro membro deve ter-se esquecido de ler com atenção os gráficos que publicou, pois em ambos se prevê precipitação para Domingo em Portalegre. Não entendo a razão do azedume para com o IPMA.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

Boas, 

a depressão prevista para a próxima semana  eventualmente pode deixar boa precipitação em especial no NW:





















Vamos ver se se mantém a tendência


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Ago 2015 às 13:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Caro membro deve ter-se esquecido de ler com atenção os gráficos que publicou, pois em ambos se prevê precipitação para Domingo em Portalegre. Não entendo a razão do azedume para com o IPMA.



Caro membro Gerofil, não há azedume nenhum. Somente, como público interessado num serviço público de qualidade e como contribuinte, estranho a falta de prognóstico para 72 horas por parte do IPMA. Sinceramente, creio que não estão a ter a postura correcta, seja pela dificuldade em dar um prognóstico adequado, seja como disse o James "Se calhar foram todos de férias...".
Para estar na ignorância, baseava os meus planos para o fim de semana no Accuweather, que é o único que continua com o mesmo prognóstico que o IPMA.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2015 às 13:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Para Domingo teremos uma situação sinóptica propícia à ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos, que originarão aguaceiros e trovoadas.
> 
> *Previsão para domingo, 9.agosto.2015*
> 
> ...



Entretanto o IPMA  já actualizou a sua previsão e não prevê precipitação para domingo.

*Previsão para domingo, 9.agosto.2015*

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado na região
Sul até ao final da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) predominando de nordeste, sendo
temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) até ao fim da manhã nas
terras altas, soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no
litoral oeste durante a tarde.
Subida da temperatura.

_*Atualizado a 7 de agosto de 2015 às 11:35 UTC*

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 13:24)

Snifa disse:


> Entretanto o IPMA  já actualizou a sua previsão e não prevê precipitação para domingo.



Esta é uma das situações em que teremos de esperar até ao momento para saber mesmo o que vai ocorrer


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 17:15)

Entretanto, esta tarde encontramos um choque térmico notável entre as massas de ar frias em circulação procedentes de noroeste ao largo da costa ocidental portuguesa e as massas de ar húmidas e quentes procedentes de sudoeste derivada à uma circulação ciclónica sobre o Golfo de Cádiz. Da interacção destas duas massas de ar distintas está a resultar nebulosidade que origina aguaceiros e trovoadas que estão a estender-se desde o sudoeste alentejano para o interior.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2015 às 17:25)

isto não estava previsto para hoje, a meteorologia é mesmo fascinante e imprevisível, adoro


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2015 às 18:38)

O IPMA alterou a previsão para hoje há menos de uma hora:

*Continente*
Previsão para 6ª feira, 7.agosto.2015
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado na região Sul, onde ocorrerão aguaceiros, que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoada. Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas e no litoral oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado. Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de norte, com rajadas da ordem dos 60 km/h.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 55 km/h.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros, aumentando para 2 a 3 metros. Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro. Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 14/23ºC
LISBOA - 17/27ºC
FARO - 22/33ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Bruno Café/Paula Leitão.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 7 de agosto de 2015 às 16:39 UTC_


----------



## Brunomc (7 Ago 2015 às 20:40)

Agora já não vale a pena..
Acho que deviam começar a ver o modelo GFS que para mim é o melhor em eventos de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Microburst (7 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

Agora quer o IPMA, quer outros sites, falam num dia muito quente para Domingo (máxima de 36ºC em Lisboa, por exemplo), e aguaceiros e trovoadas da parte da tarde de terça-feira.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2015 às 21:01)

Brunomc disse:


> Agora já não vale a pena..
> Acho que deviam começar a ver o modelo GFS que para mim é o melhor em eventos de aguaceiros e trovoadas.



O GFS também não tinha nada nadinha para hoje, quase um mistério meteo


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Para quem quer ir à praia o fim de semana vai ser ótimo! Depois temos arrefecimento a partir de terça mas precipitação ainda é incógnita.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Vince disse:


> O GFS também não tinha nada nadinha para hoje, quase um mistério meteo



Onde é que se encontra os parâmetros do JMA?


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 21:31)

Vince disse:


> O GFS também não tinha nada nadinha para hoje, quase um mistério meteo



O modelo do http://dust.aemet.es/ na saída de ontem das 12h tinha uma previsão _Dust Wet Deposition_ que acertou na localização tendo apenas errado pela hora de início em cerca de 3 horas:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-agosto-2015.8335/page-7#post-501396

O ECMWF hoje às 0h já tinha posto alguma precipitação, mas mais no sueste, nas runs de ontem nada. O AROME nada também.

Que modelo seguirá o centro de Barcelona na sua colaboração com o NOAA, o Goddard e o IRI?


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Que modelo seguirá o centro de Barcelona na sua colaboração com o NOAA, o Goddard e o IRI?



NOAA? O GFS. O WRF é da Força Aérea (que será progressivamente substituído pelo antigo UKMO novo UKMET). O Goddard tem o seu modelo:

http://gmao.gsfc.nasa.gov/


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2015 às 01:51)

A situação meteorológica estará tão volátil este sábado e domingo nas regiões do sul, pelo que nem comento este alerta do centrometeo …


----------



## JTavares (8 Ago 2015 às 02:15)

É normal estarmos em cima do acontecimento e não haver nada definido? O que está a falhar aqui?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2015 às 11:58)

Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para 08.08.2015_12h00UTC
Fonte: Met Office

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental encontra-se este Sábado condicionado pela presença de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude, com correspondente baixa pressão em superfície, centrado no Golfo de Biscaia, e um anticiclone centrado sobre o arquipélago dos Açores. Como resultado desta configuração resulta a formação de uma corrente de ar sobre Portugal Continental procedente de nordeste, relativamente fresca. Sobre o norte de África forma-se uma depressão térmica e no sul da Península Ibérica estende-se uma linha de instabilidade, com uma orientação sudoeste/nordeste, em progressão para leste.
Assim, o estado do tempo previsível para o dia de hoje será marcado pelo predomínio do céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade nas regiões do centro e sul, onde poderá vir a ocorrer alguma precipitação, que tenderá a dissipar-se ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

Amanhã o IPMA prevê 42ºC para Setúbal, não será erro ? 
Hoje as temperaturas ficaram um pouco abaixo do previsto mas segundo o modelo GFS o dia de amanhã vai ser para torrar, é esperar para ver...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2015 às 18:52)

Brunomc disse:


> Amanhã o IPMA prevê 42ºC para Setúbal, não será erro ?
> Hoje as temperaturas ficaram um pouco abaixo do previsto mas segundo o modelo GFS o dia de amanhã vai ser para torrar, é esperar para ver...



Sim tambem acho demasiado, mas olhando para o AROME, por exemplo, modela 40ºC para lá.
Amanhã, até o litoral oeste vai ter muito calor, venha lá essa lestada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2015 às 19:15)

Brunomc disse:


> Amanhã o IPMA prevê 42ºC para Setúbal, não será erro ?
> Hoje as temperaturas ficaram um pouco abaixo do previsto mas segundo o modelo GFS o dia de amanhã vai ser para torrar, é esperar para ver...


Também fiquei estupefacto quando vi os 39ºC para Lisboa e logo na segunda baixa para os 30ºC. Agora tenho a certeza que amanhã registo a máxima do ano, talvez nos 40ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

Hora de maior calor pelas 13 horas! Estava a ver que os 40ºC não chegavam a Lisboa este ano  Até podemos fazer inveja aos do Interior







GFS e o Vale do Sado num "jantar romântico" com 44ºC 

A partir de Terça espera-se arrefecimento, quase normal isto acontecer após uma lestada. Temos invasão de uma frente atlântica que pode dar frutos...


----------



## james (8 Ago 2015 às 20:53)

Este fim de semana vai estar muito quente também no Litoral . Mas a partir de terça ,  ha um arrefecimento significativo  com possibilidade de chuviscos no no Litoral Norte ( mas não mais do que isso , em principio , este ano o Atlântico esta muito calmo) .


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2015 às 00:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também fiquei estupefacto quando vi os 39ºC para Lisboa e logo na segunda baixa para os 30ºC. Agora tenho a certeza que amanhã registo a máxima do ano, talvez nos 40ºC.



Já baixaram para os 40ºC, menos mal 
E 38ºC para Lisboa


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 00:31)

Chuva e trovoada hoje a partir das 15 horas.

Poderão ocorrer a Este de Faro( VRSA, Manta Rota, etc) e no interior alentejano 

Estas são as zonas mais propicias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2015 às 01:22)

Brunomc disse:


> Já baixaram para os 40ºC, menos mal
> E 38ºC para Lisboa


Aposto que deve chegar aos 40ºC amanhã numa estação qualquer de Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 03:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aposto que deve chegar aos 40ºC amanhã numa estação qualquer de Lisboa



O IPMA tem 36ºC previstos para a Praia de Carcavelos... , estou cá para ver.

38ºC para a Amadora e até 27ºC para o Guincho. 39ºC para a região a norte da capital, Arruda, Alenquer, etc.

Basicamente é a leitura das cartas da run das 12h do AROME:












Mas o ALADIN não tem esses extremos, a isotérmica dos 40ºC nem aparece na carta:






O GFS, na run das 18h, começa logo às 12h com os disparates do costume: 40ºC algures em Lisboa!






Mas às 15h já terá entrado a brisa marítima e empurrado o calor para o Ribatejo:






O WRF não tem vocação para as temperaturas aqui, segundo este apenas Mértola chegaria a custo aos 36ºC.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2015 às 09:08)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS, na run das 18h, começa logo às 12h com os disparates do costume: 40ºC algures em Lisboa!



É injusto meter o GFS que é um modelo global (tal como o ECMWF) de menor resolução neste campeonato da T2m.



StormRic disse:


> O WRF não tem vocação para as temperaturas aqui, segundo este apenas Mértola chegaria a custo aos 36ºC.



Sim, já tenho alertado aqui que o WRF do nosso site (que é alimentado por dados da Meteogalicia) tem um problema qualquer com a T2, não presta para ver a temperatura em dias assim.
Tenho recomendado os do Meteociel que tem 2 WRF diferentes, um com 0.1 de resolução, e outro com 0.05º

Por ex. a T2m às 15z e a Tmax para hoje










http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wrfnmm.php?ech=3&mode=0&map=310



O Meteociel tem agora um outro mesoescala, ARPEGE,  a 0.1º de resolução.
Está um pouco menos quente, olhando à pressa, parecido ao ALADIN do IPMA
(tenho ideia que há uma relação qualquer entre o modelos franceses ALADIN e ARPEGE que já não me recordo, ou são a mesma coisa ou um foi criado a partir do outro)










http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arpege.php?ech=3&mode=31&map=310


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2015 às 10:19)

Mais uma actualização do IPMA.
Setúbal já esteve ontem nos 42ºC, depois 40ºC e agora 39ºC.
Lisboa - 37ºC
Setúbal e Évora - 39ºC


----------



## james (9 Ago 2015 às 12:27)

Bom dia , 

Apos algumas  saídas que cortaram na intensidade da possível frente da próxima quarta , em especial na região do Entre Douro e Minho , eis que os modelos voltaram a perspetivar uma intensificação da possível frente .

Em relação as temperaturas , hoje e amanha vai estar muito quente ( por aqui já passa dos 30 graus ) , a partir de terça e pelo menos durante uma semana ( e em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro ) , as temperaturas deverão baixar bastante e , em principio , poderão estar abaixo da media para a época .


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Tal como havia mais ou menos previsto na sexta-feira, a instabilidade em aumento pela região sul, com possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2015 às 15:33)

Bem este país parece um vidro à prova de balas, mas de chuva. Toda a chuva que se previa foi-se. A depressão térmica que situa-se em Portugal neste momento vai se juntar à do norte de Portugal, com isso AA entra em força e não deixa passar nada.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2015 às 15:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem este país parece um vidro à prova de balas, mas de chuva. Toda a chuva que se previa foi-se. A depressão térmica que situa-se em Portugal neste momento vai se juntar à do norte de Portugal, com isso AA entra em força e não deixa passar nada.



Não é bem assim, está  prevista alguma precipitação fraca:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 11.agosto.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado no
litoral oeste até ao meio da manhã, podendo persistir a
norte do Cabo da Roca ao longo do dia.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco
no litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca até meio da manhã.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) a partir da tarde, por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade até ao meio da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) durante a tarde.
Descida de temperatura, que será acentuada da máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco
até ao início da manhã.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 10 de agosto de 2015 às 5:33 UTC

Previsão para 4ª feira, 12.agosto.2015

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior

nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral.

*Aguaceiros fracos no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, em

especial no Minho.*

Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando

moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, em

especial durante a tarde.

Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões

do interior Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 10 de agosto de 2015 às 10:57 UTC

Previsão para 5ª feira, 13.agosto.2015

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, *apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade a norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, em
especial litoral e até final da manhã, com ocorrência de
aguaceiros fracos no Minho.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, em
especial durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 10 de agosto de 2015 às 10:57 UTC_

Para já são as previsões que temos, nada de significativo em principio, mas é melhor que  nada.. 


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Ago 2015 às 16:30)

Aqui pelo interior norte tudo se resumirá a pó e fumo dos incêndios...
Fracamente já esperava que com o passar do tempo, os modelos cortassem tudo... afinal é o nossa "fado" seja Verão ou Inverno.






A única coisa segura parece-me ser uma descida considerável das temperaturas, quiça consigamos ter Agosto na média neste parametro... em termos de precipitação parece-me que será e mais uma vez um mês seco... uma constante este ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2015 às 00:43)

Snifa disse:


> Não é bem assim, está  prevista alguma precipitação fraca:
> 
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 11.agosto.2015
> 
> ...


Estava a excluir a chuva fraca que ás vezes decide aparecer aquando a dissipação de frentes. Resume-se muito ao litoral, ás praias.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2015 às 01:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estava a excluir a chuva fraca que ás vezes decide aparecer aquando a dissipação de frentes. Resume-se muito ao litoral, ás praias.



Resume-se ao Litoral, mas desta vez quase só no Norte, mais para Sul pouco ou nada se vai ver. 
Melhores dias virão...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2015 às 10:22)

Vendo os modelos só se vê AA( o normal) para os próximos 10-15 dias, portanto chuva nem vê-la, só se vê precipitação a mais de 300 horas o que sabemos vale o que vale. Amanhã e 5ª poderá chover no litoral norte visto que uma frente de actividade fraca vai atravessar estas regiões.
O próprio ipma referiu que esta semana para todo o território a precipitação ia ser superior ao normal o que não se vai verificar. longe vão os anos em que Agosto trazia aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 20:06)

Repare-se na evolução das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas, nas últimas três semanas:

até 25 de julho






1 de agosto





8 de agosto





As duas primeiras semanas são coerentes entre si, mas a última é muito estranha pela queda generalizada no Atlântico Norte.

Mesmo assim mantém-se uma área significativa em ampla anomalia positiva aqui mesmo em frente da península.
Compare-se com a situação em 30 de Agosto do ano passado, preâmbulo da actividade convectiva do outono.





Não existia a enorme anomalia negativa a noroeste dos Açores e as costas nordeste do continente norte-americano, Terra Nova em especial, estavam excepcionalmente quentes, este ano estão perto do normal. Também não existia El Niño, bem visível em parte no canto inferior esquerdo.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Ago 2015 às 21:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> O próprio ipma referiu que esta semana para todo o território a precipitação ia ser superior ao normal o que não se vai verificar. longe vão os anos em que Agosto trazia aguaceiros e trovoadas.



Tipo.. O ano passado não?


----------



## james (11 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

Este verão vai mais seco , mas no ano passado foi chuvoso , os  nossos verões variam muito de ano para ano , ao contrario do que se pensa .

Para os próximos dias , os modelos prevem alguma chuva , em especial no Minho .
Vamos ver se a mao divina apaga os
IIncêndios , já que a mao humana nao tem muito jeito ( só para os atear )


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2015 às 02:31)

StormRic disse:


> Repare-se na evolução das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas, nas últimas três semanas:
> 
> até 25 de julho
> 
> ...


Se não fosse a Nortada tinhamos uma anomalia de +2ºC na costa, ou seja, água a 20ºC em Lisboa, como era bom


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Ago 2015 às 09:07)

StormRic disse:


> Repare-se na evolução das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas, nas últimas três semanas:
> 
> até 25 de julho
> 
> ...



StormRic, era engraçado comparar estes mapas com os dados existentes no último ano em que ocorreu o El Niño (salvo erro em 1997/1998) e observar a evolução do estado do tempo no final do verão e no início do outono.
Quanto aos dados actuais, creio sinceramente que aquela anomalia negativa no Atlântico Norte irá limitar a evolução de depressões na direcção da península, pois se o Anticiclone dos Açores assumir a posição em cima dessa anomalia (tal como ocorreu no inverno passado), as depressões continuarão a dirigir-se para Norte, sem afectar a Península, excepto se houver a formação de alguma depressão a sul de Portugal (aproveitando da anomalia positiva).

Quando à evolução nos próximos dias e observando os modelos e as previsões, creio que depois desta redução da temperatura, o tempo irá voltar a aquecer. Só espero que não seja tão significativamente como no passado fim de semana, pois já não há quem aguente este calor no interior...


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2015 às 22:40)

Amanhã em Espinho segundo o modelo gfs a partir das 9h da manhã está previsto a não ocorrência de chuva/aguaceiros, alguém confirma?

Espinho parece que possui um microclima segundo os modelos


----------



## Paelagius (12 Ago 2015 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> As duas primeiras semanas são coerentes entre si, mas a última é muito estranha pela queda generalizada no Atlântico Norte.



Na última semana, a intensificação da SSTA norte atlântica merece alguma atenção pela estabilização da anomalia na Corrente do Golfo.


----------



## hurricane (13 Ago 2015 às 11:25)

Paelagius disse:


> Na última semana, a intensificação da SSTA norte atlântica merece alguma atenção pela estabilização da anomalia na Corrente do Golfo.




Segundo um artigo que li há climatologistas a dizer que esta anomalia na corrente do golfo já se deve ao aquecimento global e degelo do Polo Norte. Será?


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 14:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> StormRic, era engraçado comparar estes mapas com os dados existentes no último ano em que ocorreu o El Niño (salvo erro em 1997/1998) e observar a evolução do estado do tempo no final do verão e no início do outono.



No final desta página:

http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/Products/ocean/sst/anomaly/index.html

Dados disponíveis desde 1996.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 14:58)

hurricane disse:


> Segundo um artigo que li há climatologistas a dizer que esta anomalia na corrente do golfo já se deve ao aquecimento global e degelo do Polo Norte. Será?



Há anomalias diárias, semanais, mensais e sazonais. Cada uma dá dados diferentes:

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst.shtml


----------



## Paulo H (13 Ago 2015 às 15:13)

Orion disse:


> Há anomalias diárias, semanais, mensais e sazonais. Cada uma dá dados diferentes:
> 
> http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst.shtml



Num ramal da corrente do golfo, entre o Canadá e a Irlanda, em todos os mapas resulta uma anomalia negativa de -0.5C a -2.5C, ou estarei a ver mal,?!..


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 15:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Num ramal da corrente do golfo, entre o Canadá e a Irlanda, em todos os mapas resulta uma anomalia negativa de -0.5C a -2.5C, ou estarei a ver mal,?!..



Temperatura das águas à superfície não são tudo:

http://i.imgur.com/ECMJqNg.gif

http://i.imgur.com/x6Ell63.gif

Mas é uma boa pergunta. É mais um mistério:

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/envi...e-heats-up-as-greenland-s-ice-melts-1.2171841


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Ago 2015 às 15:56)

Orion disse:


> No final desta página:
> 
> http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/Products/ocean/sst/anomaly/index.html
> 
> Dados disponíveis desde 1996.



Obrigado Orion. Por acaso também sigo esse link para saber as anomalias na temperatura das águas dos oceanos, mas ainda não tinha reparado no histórico 

Durante a manhã estive a pesquisar um pouco e encontrei estes links, os quais são bastante interessantes e permitem alguma base de comparação.
http://www.elnino.noaa.gov/forecast.html 
http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/tao/elnino/el-nino-story.html

Não me queria alongar muito no tema, pois sei que não é o tópico adequado. Seria interessante para todos os "curiosos" do forum criar um grupo de análise da evolução do tempo e tentar assim melhorar a análise e a previsão a médio e longo prazo. 

Quanto à previsão para os próximos dias, felizmente todos os modelos parecem apontar para um verão mais ameno, na linha das previsões mensais do ECMWF (http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_1008.0609_2015.pdf) e que o GFS tem seguido (http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/previsao-semanal-europa). 
Sei que o tempo nem sempre está ao gosto de todos, principalmente para aqueles que nesta altura querem aproveitar a praia. Mas, no meu caso e depois de 3 meses sucessivos de bastante calor, já apetece um ligeiro alivio nos termómetros...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Ago 2015 às 16:16)

Orion disse:


> Temperatura das águas à superfície não são tudo:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ECMJqNg.gif
> 
> ...



Sim concordo, apesar de que a água doce é menos densa que a água salgada, pelo que em princípio deverá estar relacionada com a temperatura à superfície do oceano nas proximidades da costa.

Embora existam outros factores, como o vento "up-welling", que pode afastar a camada superficial (mais quente) e fazer subir águas profundas (mais frias).
Mas o vento atua pontualmente (diário) podendo afetar a média (semanal), pelo que o seu efeito ficaria diluído em mapas mensais ou sazonais (a desconsiderar o fator vento).


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2015 às 18:48)

Muito gosta o GFS de fazer sonhar. 







Porém até às 90h/80h não me fio. A atmosfera na Europa Central está muito dinâmica, baixas pressões a vaguear e zonal muito subida dada a presença do anticiclone escandinavo. Tudo isto fará com que a cada saída dos modelos tudo se altere quase totalmente até a uma distância temporal mais próxima.


----------



## ruka (15 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

GFS18z a mostrar entrada fria pouco comum para Agosto... iso 5 sobre o norte do país


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 02:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Muito gosta o GFS de fazer sonhar.





ruka disse:


> GFS18z a mostrar entrada fria pouco comum para Agosto... iso 5 sobre o norte do país



Se isto vier a verificar-se será muito interessante sem dúvida! Mas é melhor mantermos um saudável cepticismo por enquanto, já estamos habituados a que perto do evento quase tudo se dissolva ou passe ao lado.
Está a parecer-me pelos modelos que o anticiclone não vai ao lugar habitual do verão tão cedo, mantém-se sobre os Açores ou mais longe até.


----------



## Candy (15 Ago 2015 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> Se isto vier a verificar-se será muito interessante sem dúvida! Mas é melhor mantermos um saudável cepticismo por enquanto, já estamos habituados a que perto do evento quase tudo se dissolva ou passe ao lado.
> Está a parecer-me pelos modelos que o anticiclone não vai ao lugar habitual do verão tão cedo, mantém-se sobre os Açores ou mais longe até.



Ainda estamos longe do possível evento. Digo eu...
Mas... 
Tenho casamento nesse dia e acreditem que nem noiva nem convidadas gostariam dessas temperaturas, dado os figurinos escolhidos!


----------



## Peregrinodotempo (15 Ago 2015 às 03:16)

StormRic disse:


> Se isto vier a verificar-se será muito interessante sem dúvida! Mas é melhor mantermos um saudável cepticismo por enquanto, já estamos habituados a que perto do evento quase tudo se dissolva ou passe ao lado.
> Está a parecer-me pelos modelos que o anticiclone não vai ao lugar habitual do verão tão cedo, mantém-se sobre os Açores ou mais longe até.




Bem se tudo dissolve se ou passa se ao lado significaria que não chovia em Portugal claro que nestes meses de Verão é mais raro que isso aconteça principalmente a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto Estrela.  Mas daqui a um mesito já estamos a meio de Setembro portanto elas as baixas pressões irão começar a dar sinais vida se não for esta será outra mais tarde ou mais cedo elas virão ai . Uma coisaé certa  o clima no nosso país tem dois estados basicos : o anticiclone mais frequentemente e estavel a sul e as baixas pressões vindas do Atlântico mais frequêntes a Norte. Tanto o aanticiclone como as baixas pressões não irao desaparecer nunca iremos deixar de ter o anticiclone a dar nos tempo estavel como também não deixaremos de ter as visitas das baixas pressões mais ou menos frequentes. Portanto estamos sempre sujeitos a um padrão ou outro e em qualquer época ano principalmente em ja na recta final do mes de Agosto onde desde de Maio que o anticiclone se impos.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

Entre as 8h de amanhã e as 14h de domingo:


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

Peregrinodotempo disse:


> Bem se tudo dissolve se ou passa se ao lado significaria que não chovia em Portugal



O meu comentário só pode ser entendido no contexto das várias situações que durante este verão foram previstas pelos modelos e têm sido comentadas a uma distância de mais de uma centena de horas; não é obviamente extrapolável fora deste contexto limitado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 20:30)

O ponto triplo (onde a frente fria atinge a quente iniciando a fomação da oclusão) que terá passado pela zona do Cabo Carvoeiro:






Novo sistema frontal vem logo atrás e será reponsável pelo episódio de chuva fraca/chuvisco/nevoeiros de amanhã.


----------



## Candy (16 Ago 2015 às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> O ponto triplo (onde a frente fria atinge a quente iniciando a fomação da oclusão) que terá passado pela zona do Cabo Carvoeiro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como diz o outro... Limpinho, limpinho! Passou pois!!!


----------



## Natur Algarve (18 Ago 2015 às 23:40)

Boa noite os modelos sugerem tempo seco e mais fresco ate final do mes. Veremos o que posteriormente teremos em Setembro onde creio que podera ser bastante quente no litoral e com boas lestadas.


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2015 às 08:26)

Bom dia,

aparentemente parece que podemos ter uma frente no próximo Domingo/Segunda-feira.

ECMWF:











o GFS vê a depressão mais cavada e mais a norte:







De qualquer modo  será uma frente fraca por estas bandas e que afectará mais as regiões do Norte.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2015 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

vamos ver no que isto vai dar, a frente de domingo/segunda feira:

O GFS foi atrás do ECMWF e colocou a depressão mais a sul:

ECMWF:






GFS:






UKMO:






Boa "chuvinha" em perspectiva


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Ago 2015 às 10:15)

Estive a consultar os modelos do GFS, após ontem ter visto que os modelos evoluíam para uma alteração significativa do tempo no final de agosto e início de setembro (mesmo sabendo que até lá muita água irá correr por debaixo da ponte) e todas as manhãs o GFS traz uma alteração radical das previsões... Por vezes até parece que refizeram totalmente a previsão...
Só para dar um exemplo, ontem à noite o GFS previa que a TP Danny tinha uma evolução significativa e uma nova tempestade tropical desenvolvia-se atingindo os Açores (tal como as previsões em dias anteriores após o run das 12h) e hoje tudo desapareceu como o Houdini fazia


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2015 às 10:15)

Amanhã há possibilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior centro e sul, valores de cape altos e humidade relativa os 700hpa de 60 ao 80%, que com o aquecimento diurno poderão surgir algumas células.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Ago 2015 às 11:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Amanhã há possibilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior centro e sul, valores de cape altos e humidade relativa os 700hpa de 60 ao 80%, que com o aquecimento diurno poderão surgir algumas células.



O ECM e o Aladin estão a prevêr mas o GFS por enquanto ainda não vê nada..


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2015 às 11:16)

Segundo o GFS o Noroeste ainda pode ter alguns mm mais "consistentes", vamos ver como evolui:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2015 às 12:57)

No Sábado duas frentes vão afetar o Norte e Centro do país, talvez traga chuviscos para Lisboa.





No Domingo temos uma frente quente a noroeste seguida de uma frente fria. O norte de Portugal será mais uma vez o mais afetado, mas é possível ocorrer aguaceiros fracos em todo o país, talvez chuviscos para o sul já na segunda. 





Já não via o AA a não nos proteger há muito tempo! Mesmo assim para o Centro e Sul não é suficiente para combater a seca.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Ago 2015 às 13:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> No Sábado duas frentes vão afetar o Norte e Centro do país, talvez traga chuviscos para Lisboa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venha ela que está a fazer muita falta.


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2015 às 14:55)

para amanhã parece que o Alentejo vai ter animação, pode ser que consiga "lavar" a vista da minha zona


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 07:59)

Bom dia,
Está interessante a previsão do IPMA para hoje no sul..

Previsão para 6ª feira, 21.agosto.2015

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado no Algarve com possibilidade de ocorrência
de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco até ao final da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e de trovoada nas regiões
no interior durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde e sendo temporariamente de
sueste no Algarve durante a manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais da faixa costeira.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial na costa sul do
Algarve.


_Atualizado a 21 de agosto de 2015 às 0:57 UTC_


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 10:33)

Hoje deve haver alguma actividade pelo interior centro e sul, mas não deve ser muito especial

*WRF*







*ALADIN*







*AROME*







*Uns produtos da AEMET*




Este produto seguinte de descargas eléctricas nem mostra praticamente nada para cá, mas julgo que há alguma possibilidade. De qualquer forma será sinal para não ter grandes expectativas.


----------



## cardu (21 Ago 2015 às 13:06)

Domingo podem cair uns farrapos de neve na Torre.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2015 às 13:18)

cardu disse:


> Domingo podem cair uns farrapos de neve na Torre.



Extremamente improvável. Ainda faltam meses para que isso comece a acontecer.


----------



## JTavares (21 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

cardu disse:


> Domingo podem cair uns farrapos de neve na Torre.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH agora estiveste bem.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 20:40)




----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2015 às 17:58)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo instável com precipitação e vento
*





Carta sinóptica de superfície prevista para Domingo, 23 de Agosto de 2015_18h00UTC
Fonte: MetOffice

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental estará condicionado, a partir deste Domingo, pela aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal associado a um núcleo de baixas pressões, relativamente profundo, centrado no Golfo da Biscaia. Assim, a partir da tarde de hoje espera-se um aumento da nebulosidade de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior, rodando o vento para o quadrante sul e tornando-se moderado a forte, com rajadas muito fortes, sobretudo no litoral oeste das regiões norte e centro e nas terras altas. Existirá condições para a ocorrência de precipitação, em forma de chuva e passando depois a aguaceiros, mais fortes e persistentes na região norte e fracos ou insignificantes quanto mais para sul.
As condições de instabilidade irão diminuindo ao longo da noite e durante a primeira metade do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Carta de ventos para hoje...





Meteociel (Modelo GFS)


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 22:32)

Eu sei que é + 84h mas já viram a bomba que passa aqui ao lado!  Tenho pena de França e da Inglaterra a levarem com depressões a toda a hora!










Para amanhã vai estar fresquinho por isso agasalhem-se  Quem se atrever que vá à praia, mas que fique sempre dentro de água que deve estar quentinha!





Temos descanso da Nortada por alguns dias, suficiente para diminuir o upwelling. Em Setembro devemos ainda ver 21ºC em Lisboa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2015 às 10:11)

Voltando novamente para as previsões a curto prazo e deixando as previsões a médio e longo prazo ...

Com a elevada humidade relativa presente na atmosfera e a forte insolação, talvez ainda teremos muita nebulosidade pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve até ao final da manhã e início da tarde de hoje, podendo-se escapar algum aguaceiro.


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Ago 2015 às 19:44)

Alguém pode avançar com o estado do tempo para o proximo fim de semana?


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2015 às 20:13)

celia salta disse:


> Alguém pode avançar com o estado do tempo para o proximo fim de semana?



O tempo vai estar porreiro aí na sertâ.
Sábado- Céu pouco nublado com 34ºC
Domingo- Céu muito nublado com 33ºC

Aproveita o calor, nem toda a gente tem a tua sorte.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2015 às 21:09)

Alguém consegue aceder aos modelos gfs de quarta e quinta da precipitação, pois no meu pc não estão a  abrir???

Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

Bem para o fim do mês parece que temos um cenário simpático, exceto no Minho.

Várias frentes a passarem de rasante pelo noroeste, pelo que será normal se chover no litoral norte, acima do Porto. Alguma nebulosidade ainda amanhã em todo o país. 

Já na sexta feira e no último fim de semana, temos tempo quente, céu limpo e vento fraco praticamente em todo o lado, exceto no Minho. Para quem quer ir à praia aproveite, a nortada vai dar um descanso nesta última semana e consequentemente a temperatura da água do mar está a subir em todo o lado.  No litoral pode-se esperar uma sequência de mínimas tropicais nos próximos dias. 

Esta última semana com temperaturas altas vai servir para equilibrar a média. Por isso, em principio, Agosto só será "anormal" devido à precipitação. 

Como vêem, já no sábado todo o azul que pintava a costa desde o inicio do Verão desaparece. Os Lisboetas e Setubalenses têm água se calhar até melhor que a do Algarve.


----------



## vamm (27 Ago 2015 às 10:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem para o fim do mês parece que temos um cenário simpático, exceto no Minho.
> 
> Várias frentes a passarem de rasante pelo noroeste, pelo que será normal se chover no litoral norte, acima do Porto. Alguma nebulosidade ainda amanhã em todo o país.
> 
> ...


Só assim para não variar, a Costa Vicentina tem a água gelada


----------



## Thomar (27 Ago 2015 às 12:55)

Depois de uns dias fresquinhos, o IPMA carrega no Calor  para o alto alentejo este fim de semana, 
nomeadamente aqui para Ponte de Sôr:

Sexta* +36ºC *
Sábado* +40ºC *
Domingo *+40ºC! *

Quando é que acaba o verão?!...


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 14:17)

Thomar disse:


> Depois de uns dias fresquinhos, o IPMA carrega no Calor  para o alto alentejo este fim de semana,
> nomeadamente aqui para Ponte de Sôr:
> 
> Sexta* +36ºC *
> ...



Dizem que acaba quando vem o outono, mas também tenho dúvidas, pois já vamos com 4 meses e meio de estio...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2015 às 09:51)

Quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2015 às 12:13)

Lá está, mais valia estar calado... Quase que apostava que amanhã nem sempre chove...


----------



## s2ug (28 Ago 2015 às 13:02)

Boa tarde pessoal, venho pedir ajuda aos mais experientes no seguinte meteograma acham verídico a possibilidade de haver eventos de precipitação durante o próximo fim de semana?!? Dado que por aqui vão ser os últimos dias de pesca desta época se se confirma-se alguma precipitação seria o ideal.
Desde já obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2015 às 13:12)

Não se fiem em meteogramas para este fim de semana. Quando a precipitação é de carácter convectivo, como é o caso no interior, tanto podem cair 20mm não previstos, como estarem previsto 20mm e só cair 1. Mais, podemos ter meteogramas a meterem 20mm num dado local com sinoptica aparentemente desfavorável e por 1mm com sinóptica muito mais favorável numa outra run seguinte. O cenário deste fim de semana é favorável à ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas sobretudo na região sul e interior.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2015 às 13:13)

Pessoal hoje, sábado e domingo existem possibilidade para a ocorrência de trovoada e células isoladas.

Preparem as máquinas fotográficas


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2015 às 13:25)

Tipo de precipitação e cota de neve do modelo gfs é fiável para localizar as zonas onde poderá ocorrer precipitação?


----------



## meteorologist (28 Ago 2015 às 15:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tipo de precipitação e cota de neve do modelo gfs é fiável para localizar as zonas onde poderá ocorrer precipitação?



Olá,

O GFS é um modelo global e uma vez que a precipitação esperada para este fim de semana é de origem convectiva este não é o melhor modelo assim como no que toca a neve.
Os modelos globais não são desenhados para resolver fenómenos de escalas temporais e espaciais associados à convecção.

Abraço,
Tiago


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2015 às 10:38)

Bom Dia 

Precisava de saber o tempo para Coimbra amanhã. Se existe a possibilidade de surgir um evento de origem convetiva apesar de para aquele sítio não preverem chuva. O CAPE estará elevado para amanhã.

Obrigado


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 17:22)

ECMWF, AROME, ALADIN e GFS cada um tem a sua distribuição diferente de precipitação provável. Logo, basicamente, todos dizem o mesmo, fenómenos convectivos locais impossíveis de prever onde vão ocorrer exactamente. Maior probabilidade, diz o IPMA, no interior montanhoso. Curiosamente o AROME indica, para hoje, ao largo do litoral oeste, podendo tocar a costa, alguma precipitação.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp#


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2015 às 17:41)

Ao final da tarde e a prolongar-se pela noite fora. Convecção elevada, em princípio no norte e centro, embora alguns modelos também tenham sul.
A ver se é uma "daquelas" noites de Verão com muita descarga.
Em termos de risco, uma faixa central e interior do país existe risco mais elevado de saraiva e downbursts.






http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/maps/201508/2015082912/12_lghail.png

AEMET




ESTOFEX

Hoje e amanhã








> .... Spain and Portugal ....
> 
> An embedded shortwave trough associated with a cyclonic vortex on the surface, will affect the Iberian Peninsula with some storms during the afternoon and an organized storm is forecast, according to DLS values of 15 - 20 m/s, especially in western parts of Spain. Diurnal heat results in very steep lapse rates but the BL is not as humid as the coastal areas, so an important role is given to the near surface winds that will transfer humid air masses in the continental parts of the Iberian Peninsula. There are uncertainties about CI but if storms form in the afternoon will result in large hail and severe wind gusts (severe downbursts) due to dry mid - level parts of the troposphere and high LCLs (>1500m).
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 02:10)

Parece que logo à tarde é que vai mesmo haver actividade:



> *Continente*
> Previsão para domingo, 30.agosto.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 02:12)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que logo à tarde é que vai mesmo haver actividade:


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 02:35)

Probabilidade de chover mais que 6mm


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 16:32)

O WRF mantém o pico de CAPE pelas 18/19h, mas acho que houve um pouco um falhanço global dos modelos no que toca à actividade convectiva.


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

gfs e galicia (que segue o modelo do wrf) dão possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para amanhã mesmo no litoral centro, o que acham?


----------



## JTavares (30 Ago 2015 às 21:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> O WRF mantém o pico de CAPE pelas 18/19h, mas acho que houve um pouco um falhanço global dos modelos no que toca à actividade convectiva.


Estariam a modelar os incendios?


----------

